# Few new masks/props



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Working on a few new props, got a few new masks, and that means NEW PICS!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

The second and last one are my favorites......soo creepy!!!!
The second one is latex I presume?
Very nice. Did you make any of the masks yourself?


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

2nd, and 4th mask are silicone, last is leather and metal.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great pics - really love the metal and leather butcher. Kick-ass!


----------

